# Beauty and the Beast, your opinion on the movies?



## Mr.Underhill (Jul 13, 2022)

I actually for long time hated Beauty and the Beast. Because here is what i grew up watching, so i just assumed they all were terrible.
- The impression i got is. Belle and Beast live together like an old angry married couple. And i was like? Why do people like this?








Belle's Magical World - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Think there was another one like this too from 1998.

But the movie itself is not like that at all. So it just gave me a massive wrong impression of the great emotions and story telling, it wasnt til 2017 movie that i saw it and thought it was cool then i saw 1991 one year later. And it was really heartwarming good movie.

What i dont get is. if they wanted to make a spin off. Why not just make it about Belle and the prince himself actually changed to a human, see how it develops that way?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 13, 2022)

I'm not sure which movies you're asking about-- just the Disney versions? IIRC the first film adaptation I saw was this:





There's also a newer one, from 2014, which I haven't seen:





Here's a German version, from 1978





And of course, the American film from 1976:





I've never seen the Disney films, though I have read Angela Carter's short stories "The Courtship of Mr. Lyon" and "The Tiger's Bride" which some have suggested influenced the feminist tone of at least the 1991 film.

BTW, you'll find a Covid-Belle here:

Post in thread 'Coronavirus Songs -- and Jokes (?)' https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/coronavirus-songs-and-jokes.28881/post-532466


----------



## Ent (Jul 13, 2022)

I must confess to some curiosity.
I can't see a connection between this and Tolkien. 
There's a reason I'm not included in any "Disney" forums or groups...
Am I being too picky here?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 13, 2022)

Yes. Non-Tolkien topics are allowed on TTF. See the description under this subforum.


----------



## Ent (Jul 13, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yes. Non-Tolkien topics are allowed on TTF. See the description under this subforum.



Oh, OK thank you. I shall go back and review, as I don't want to be out of line, or place.
One can, of course, choose not to participate... which I will assiduously endeavor to do. 
And in my case too, I can maybe say "beware...this opens up an opportunity to tell you what I really think..!!" 

Disney, for example, has for me, through the years become a particular 'thorn'. (A good test for my level achievement in the realm of forgiveness.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 13, 2022)

That's fair; you can compete with Mr. O for the "Old Grump" prize. 😄


Hey, EA-- we need to come up with a badge. 🤣


----------



## Ent (Jul 13, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That's fair; you can compete with Mr. O for the "Old Grump" prize. 😄
> View attachment 14440
> 
> Hey, EA-- we need to come up with a badge. 🤣



Well.. that would be _possible_ I suppose. But I'm not fond of 'competition' - it can lead to dispute and ill-feelings - and I would prefer he retain his title unchallenged. (Else my climb up the ladder of forgiveness may be slowed, stopped, turned back, or even destroyed. 😓)

I shall post a response to Mr. Underhill's here, that can just be copied and pasted for all 'general' things "Disney" going forward. (Of course, specific things within "Disney" may need personal attention.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 13, 2022)

I'll just say that, while stuck in Gettysburg PA over a long Fourth of July weekend, which, like any tiny town, was absolutely dead at night, I saw all three films playing at the lone movie theater: The Hunchback of Notre Dame, Eraser (Arnie), and Independence Day. Of the three, the first was the best, the third the worst. 

IMO.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 13, 2022)

I've not seem the Disney versions, animated or live action. Disney is evil. 

I remember seeing the George C. Scott version many years ago. I think that's the 1976 film posted above. Although I can't remember much about it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 13, 2022)

You are correct, sir.


----------

